# Best mobile under 3,500 Rs



## motorazor143 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Am planning to get a new mobile for myself.I don't need a cam or any advanced features as such.I would be using this mobile only to make a lot of calls and type in a lot of messages..but i will be needing good looks, good and responsive keypad which allows me to type fast sms and excellent call clarity.

I have gone through various website for the same.Samsung B520 looks attractive to me but i can't find many reviews on it..is it a good option?

are there any other good mobile under 3.5k??

thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2009)

my vote goes to SE T280...looks extremely good...and has separate keys for typing fast.
*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_t280-pictures-2230.php


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 29, 2009)

I own a SE T280i and it looks fantastic and its features are also great and has everything except with 1 downfall and that is 8mb memory, but hey how can you expect from a 3.3k phone right?

Other than that I would suggest Nokia 2630 or SE R300.


----------

